# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Super Mario..!

## shkodrane82

Qysh kur kam kene e vogel me ka mbete fiksim kjo loje, dhe do kisha
pase deshire me e gjete online dikund..A din kush ndonje adrese?
Sepse mesa kam kerku une, ketu ne usa s'ka ashtu nintendo a ku
di une ca i thojne.

----------


## StormAngel

Kam pas dikund 12 vjet kur fillova ta luaj kete loje
Ishte neper keto dyqanet qe kane lojra per femije...dhe ishte nje nga lojat me te preferuara ne ate kohe. Beheshte rend per te pritur se kush do luaj lojen.  :buzeqeshje: 
Interesant ishte sidoqofte.

shkodrane82, provo kete web faqen ndoshta mundesh te downloadosh Marion

http://www.gamesload.it/super_mario_download_3.htm

----------


## KOKASHTA

AAA ...Marjo loje e papare fare . Mbaj mend kur luaja me Nintendo marjo ...Dhe rrija me dite te tera deri sa e mbaroja  :buzeqeshje:  Pershendetje !

----------


## REJDI

Pershendetje !!

Ku na e kujtove kete loj mer loool , e kam lujt qe 5 vjec ne nintendo, dhe eshte me te vertet e lezetshme , por tani , skam asnje dijeni per kete loje.

Rejdi

----------


## Gerdi

AHAHAHHAHAHAH ! Boo e kisha harru fare ! Megjithese per kohen e vet ka qene lojen qe ka pushtu te gjithe boten ! Edhe nona ime e njef ! 

Me gjithate me kujtohet qe i kam  mbaruar para nja 10 vjetesh nja 2 a 3 versione te lojes Mario ! 

LoooooooooooL ! Po me luhet prap tani ika ti fus i loje shpejt e shpejt :P

----------


## StormAngel

Pasi qe nisem me lojrat e vjetra ja edhe 3 nga une:
E para- "Duck Hunter"

http://www.cyberiapc.com/flashgames/duckhunt.htm

E dyta- "Lunar Command"

http://www.lilgames.com/lunar_command.shtml

E treta- "3D Car Driver"

http://www.onemorelevel.com/games/3dcardriver.html

----------


## Gerdi

Sa ta gjej do ju vej linkun e Final Fantasy I ose Zeldes se pare !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Me Thjesht e Ke Tek Shqiponja Script 3.3 Ke Edhe Lojra Te Tjera  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Kete radhe edhe 3 loja tjera.

Fillojme me ping pong

http://www.addictinggames.com/pingpong3d.html

Pastaj kemi Matriks  :ngerdheshje: 

http://www.addictinggames.com/bullettimefighting.html

Dhe ne fund centrifugen   :pa dhembe:  

http://www.addictinggames.com/centrifuge.html

----------


## Davius

Super MARIO njera nder lojat me te preferuara tonat, mund te them se cdo kush e ka luajtur, por sot femijet nuk luajn kesoj lojra sepse tash luajn lojra te medhaja qe kapin 2 deri 5 CD, ah supermario ka 1MB, pra tash eshte revolucion i lojrave, por sido qe te jete SUPER MARIO gjithmone do jete hero ne mesin tone, mendoj per gjeneratat qe jane te lindura pas 1980  e kedej...ndersa femijet e sodit nul luajn super mario por luajne Counter Strike dhe mandej kur dalin ne rruge shfaqin dhune...por nejse me duket se kalova nga tema...

cdo te mire...

----------


## viganv

*Ahh kjo loje sa shume kujtime me vijne nga kjo loje,me te vertete ishte fantastike,e luaja me ore ne nintendo*

----------


## imprint

Po ate lojen me cirk qe luhet te nintendo ku mund ta downlodoj. Nuk ja di emrin por me duket se cirk shkruheshe dhe atje.

----------


## Del Monako

> Qysh kur kam kene e vogel me ka mbete fiksim kjo loje, dhe do kisha
> pase deshire me e gjete online dikund..A din kush ndonje adrese?
> Sepse mesa kam kerku une, ketu ne usa s'ka ashtu nintendo a ku
> di une ca i thojne.


O lulebore! Thash se me kishe hap na i tem.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## km92

hahahahahahahaha edhe une shum i kame luajtur keto loja  :perqeshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

> O lulebore! Thash se me kishe hap na i tem.


Hahaha a ce do shkruja ne te...kur do e kem gati nusen e djalit... :pa dhembe:

----------


## Del Monako

> Hahaha a ce do shkruja ne te...kur do e kem gati nusen e djalit...



Si o kjo puna nuseve te djalit se sdi gjo un?  :sarkastik:

----------


## shkodrane82

Puna hic asgje mire duket.. :ngerdheshje: . Rendesi ka qe di une...dhe dikush tjeter
per ty pune e kollajte ajo pune.. :perqeshje: .

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Pasi qe nisem me lojrat e vjetra ja edhe 3 nga une:
> E para- "Duck Hunter"
> 
> http://www.cyberiapc.com/flashgames/duckhunt.htm
> 
> E dyta- "Lunar Command"
> 
> http://www.lilgames.com/lunar_command.shtml
> 
> ...


Po si mund te lozesh duck hunt , mesa di une duhet pistoleta.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Po per lojen galaxian a gjeni ndonje link?

----------


## Harakiri

Galaxian
Leviz poshte faqes dhe ne mes do shikosh logo "Home of the Underdogs" me sfond te kalter, nen ato fjale eshte kodi qe duhet shtypur ne kutine qe lejon shkarkimin e lojes.

----------

